# D3 gute Grafik ?



## Undeadbringer (28. Juni 2008)

Also nachdem ich jetzt so einiges von D3 gesehen hab stehlt sich mir die Frage wie ihr die Grafik von D3 so einschätzen würded, verglichen mit anderen Spielen.
Bei mir ist nämlich das Problem, dass mein Pc nicht mehr der neuste ist und ich mir warscheinlich sonst nen neuen kaufen müsste wenn die Grafik und alles zu gut ist.
Deswegen meine Frage mit welchen Spielen würded ihr es vergleichen oder ist es höher als so ziemlich alles was es bis her gibt?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Würde jetzt so auf den Blick so mit Titan Quest oder so vergleichen. Also soo grandios ist die grafik net, aber sie erfüllt seinen zweck. 
Also mit 2,5 ghz und 1gb ram sollte das gehen. Aber wirklich grad keine ahung was genau.


----------



## Rinkon (28. Juni 2008)

Ich finde,dass Titan Quest in etwas ebenbürtig mit dem bisher gezeigten ist. Es wird möglicherweise noch daran gearbeitet und optimiert.
Diese ganzen grafischen Effekte und Physikspielereien ziehen da schon mehr dran.


----------



## chainsawKiller (28. Juni 2008)

also ich fand es sah schon sehr gut aus, 
nette wassereffekte und die ganzen objekte die kaputt gehn müssen ja auch berechnet werden...
Ich denk mal 3Ghz und auf dem niveu ram und graka dürfte es schon sein, 
nicht das schlechteste aber kann sich eig. jeder leisten


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

BLizz setzt nicht viel auf Grafik.. dass wisst ihr. Bei ihnen wird der Kunde nicht einfach mit nem Grafikhype angelockt... sonder mit Story damals echt gefesselt und beerinfruckt hat, von daher Daumen hoch!!

Grafik wird so sein, dass wenn XP auf deinem rechner läuft, sollte es auf minimalsten einstellungen noch laufen

LG


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

genau bei Blizz Spielen ist die Grafik fast egal, Hauptsache das Gameplay stimmt.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

gameplay und story ... da kanns bei der grafik auch mal nicht auf dem neusten stand sein ist mir auch egal ... wie schon oft gesagt ich spiel lieber flüssig als ruckelig ...


----------



## PAksh (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich würde so vom ersten blick sagen das die leistung sich so um den dreh halten sollte 



Prozessor 2,5 - 3ghz doppelkern wäre immer besser
Arbeitsspeicher 1024 wobei ich 2048 nehmen würde kostet ja auch cniht viel mehr
Grafikkarte da dürfte 7600 reichen wobei die jetz ja schon fast geschenkt ist nach der angündigung von der geforce 10 serie

Naja alles ncoh geraten aber wenn man bedenkt das wir von blizzard reden ^^ bei denen gehts ums spiel erlebnis und nicht um angeber grafik die ncihts dahinter hat und viel zu viel leistung kostet die leistung kostet wenn dann die physik berrechnung da die umgebung verwüstbar ist

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Paksh


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Der Begriff gute Grafik ist relative. Das solltet ihr wissen.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

gute grafik wird halt auf die qualiät der anderen spiele bezogen / verglichen ...


----------



## Fish (29. Juni 2008)

Das Spiel ist ja auch schon 4 Jahre in der Mache, und der Gameplay trailer hat schon sehr schöne Scenen gezeigt, mit der vorgerenderten Kolisse.

D.h. denke ich das das Spiel sicherlich auf sehr vielen Rechnern laufen wird, wenn man bedenkt das man Wasser, Blut, Glow, Render etc. runterstellen könnte. Also ich würd mir da jetzt keine großen Gedanken machen ^^, ein 500€ Pc aus der Gamestar zB würd das sicher schaffen, bzw auch noch ein 3 Jahre alter PC. - Ram ist billig, gute Grakas bekommt man auch schon für 100€ CPU ebenfalls.


----------



## hödr (29. Juni 2008)

Hi,

finde es irgendwie komisch das alle immer nach der Grafik fragen. 

Grafik hier Grafik dort Garfik überall......

Meiner Meinung nach setzt die Spieleindustrie viel zu viel Zeit und Geld in die Grafik.
Was bringt mir eine 1a Grafik die alles bis dato übertrifft, wenn das Spiel keinen Spass macht, oder wenn die Lvls schlecht designt sind?


Ich finde Grafik wird überbewertet.

Ich hoffe das mich das Spiel inhaltlich überzeugen wird.


Gruß


----------



## Zla$h (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn sich die Grafik nicht weiterentwickeln würde, würde man auch keine neue Hardware rausbringen müssen. Da man das allerdings macht , wird auch die grafik immer besser werden. Und ich denke nicht, dass ein Spielehersteller das Spiel besser macht nur weil er die Grafik nicht mehr verbessert.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn einem der Style nicht gefällt hat das garnix aber rein garnix mit schlechter Grafik zutun. Diablo 3 sieht extrem gut aus. Sehr detailreich und das ist noch lange nicht alles. Wenn ihr einem Spiel schlechte Grafik vorwerfen wollt dann ist das WOW auf Grund seiner extrem polygonarmen Engine. Das ist schlechte Grafik.


----------



## celion (29. Juni 2008)

hödr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> finde es irgendwie komisch das alle immer nach der Grafik fragen.
> 
> ...



siehe Aoc

Diablo3 hat eine Isografik (schräg von Oben) genauso wie sein Vorgänger, das ist auch beabsichtigt und gut so.

Ps: Für Iso ist die Grafik top und kenn auch nix besseres


----------



## Undeadbringer (29. Juni 2008)

naja es geht mir ja auch nicht darum ob die Grafik jetzt so toll ist/oder sein muss.
und natürlich is mir klar das es nicht nur auf die grafik ankommt, das sieht man ja an wow xD  
ich wollt halt nur so ungefär wissen wie gut die is, weil ich mir sorgen mache ob das überhaupt bei mir läuft..
aber hey, thx für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (29. Juni 2008)

bedenkt dass so ziemlich ALLE blizzard spiele technisch etwas angestaubt waren beim release...

aber bedenkt auch dass so ziemlich ALLE blizzard spiele trotzdem zu den besten in ihren genre gehören..die gehören nicht nur zu den besten..sie SIND die besten!


----------



## Avienne (29. Juni 2008)

Die Graphik aus dem Trailer hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen, sah sehr stimmungsvoll aus. Und Stimmung erzeugt man nicht nur durch gute Graphik. Im Trailer sah man z.B. an einer Stelle im Hintergrund den Umriss eines riesigen Boss-Monsters vorbeitrampeln... sowas trägt auch enorm zur Stimmung bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verglichen mit WoW schaut die Graphik schon ein wenig aufwendiger aus, dafür fallen die zig Spieler weg, die bei mir immer die Framerate nach unten drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich so an den StarCraft Trailer denke scheint mir, daß Blizzard wohl Gefallen an diesen Verzerrungs-Effekten Gefallen gefunden hat, die man bei einigen Schlägen des Barbaren sehen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab heute nachmittag direkt schon mal in die FAQ nach den Systemvorraussetzungen geschaut, aber leider stehen die noch nicht fest. Vielleicht läßt sich genaueres dazu sagen, wenn SC2 raus kommt, anscheinend benutzen beide Spiele auch die selbe Graphik-Engine.
In der FAQ von SC2 steht jedenfalls auch 





> Das Spiel wird mit DirectX 10 kompatibel sein. Wir überlegen noch, ob es exklusive DirectX-10-Grafikeffekte geben wird, aber die Grafik-Engine wird auf jeden Fall so einstellbar sein, dass StarCraft II auf einer breiten Masse von verschiedenen Systemen spielbar sein wird. Die neue Grafik-Engine ermöglicht auch die Darstellung von sehr großen Einheiten sowie die gleichzeitige Darstellung einer großen Zahl von Einheiten auf dem Bildschirm. Es wurde ebenfalls eine Havok-Engine integriert, um zusätzlichen Realismus zu erreichen.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Wir leben in einer Welt, in der der (sorry für den Ausdruck) Schwanzvergleich immer wichtiger für die Persönlichkeit ist. Und bei Gamern ist es halt immer so, dass sie mit dem besten Rechner, der die beste Grafik darstellen kann, angeben muss/will/tut. Das beziehe ich jetzt keineswegs auf alle, ich finde, gerade bei Gamern hält sich das noch in Grenzen, aber nicht umsonst wären die Grafik-Überknüller immer schon eine Sensation, bevor sie herauskommen (Siehe Crysis und Co.). DESWEGEN wird immer nach der Grafik gefragt. Ich für meinen Teil spiele ein Spiel, wenn es mir gefällt. Natürlich zeige ich auch gerne mit verschränkten Armen und verschmitzem Lächeln jedem, der es sehen will, dass ich AoC auf allen Details und höchster Einstellung zocken kann, aber das ist mehr der Seiteneffekt, der das Spiel selber mit sich bringt. 

Kennt einer noch die Spiele, die mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht wurden? 

Bauklötzchen-Grafik, die sogar ein VGA-Grafikchip noch flüssig rübergebracht hat, aber spieltechnisch und storymässig sollten sich da mal einige Leute ne ordentliche Scheibe abschneiden. Sogar heute noch Spiel ich ab und an Vampires Dawn 2.

Also kack ich auf die Grafik von Diablo III, da ich das zweite schon gesuchtelt habe wie ein Irrer (Hölle durch, ich bin so imba ^^) und die Änderungen im Gameplay mir nur gefallen können. 
Aber um mal im ganzen auf die Frage des Threads einzugehen: Diablo III wird getreu der Firmenpolitik von Blizzard nicht der Überburner, einfach deshalb, weil das ein Handicap für den Verkauf wäre. Nicht jeder Spieler hat den hochtechnisierten Rechner, eher die Minderheit, also warum Verkaufszahlen drücken, wenn es doch leichter geht. Aber solang sie sowas wie Kantenglättung drinne haben, bin ich zufrieden. Nichts hasse ich mehr als Treppchenbildung.

So Far..


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. Juni 2008)

Finde die Grafik eigentlich ziemlich genial. Sieht nicht so typisch 'polygonig' aus, sondern eher wie gemalt, zumindest die Landschaft. Spricht mich sehr an. Ob ich aber in Zeiten von MMORPGSs noch mal ein Solospiel (mit Multiplayerpart) zocken werde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Viele scheinen die Genialität von dem was Blizzard da abgeliefert hat nicht zu würdigen oder zu sehen. Schade. So eine künstlerische Arbeit ist echt einzigartig momentan. Als wenn man in einem Gemälde spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der Style passt sowas von zu Diablo. Es ist einfach wunderschön. Muss es spielen, sofort ^^.


----------



## Akando (29. Juni 2008)

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass das Spiel 1. sicher erst 2009-2010 rauskommen wird und es sich 2. nicht um die finale Version handelt.  Wobei sich die Grafik warscheinlich nicht mehr ändern wird....

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gefällt se mir zumindest sehr gut


----------



## Malarki@buffed (29. Juni 2008)

Die meisten scheinen wohl nicht zu erkennen das die Grafik an Artworks anknüpft.
In einer Düster sowie schönen Weise die ich mir für spiele wie WAR & WoW wünschen würde.

Einem Gemälde gleich zieht sich das ganze durch Dungeons und Täler.
Bezaubernd und meiner meinung nach unübertroffen was den Stiel angeht.
Da kommt kein anderes Spiel mit, es ist einfach der Perfekte "look" um eine Tiefgründige
und Epische Story zu erzählen. Einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Einen besseren Grafikstil für ein Fantasyspiel gibt es nicht. Einfach Zeitlos. Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wie die die Bäume und Büsche so genial hibgekommen haben. Man sieht keine Kanten nix.


----------



## Gotar (29. Juni 2008)

Also, im grunde find ich die grafik super, sieht toll aus, hat keine kanten und wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel grafikpower kosten. (Man wird zumindest keinen Crysis-PC brauchen) 
Allerdings könnte man das ganze etwas düsterer machen, wie in den Bildern unten. (Ich hab sie aus dem diablofans.com forum)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieleicht nicht ganz so dunkel, aber ein bischen mehr in diese richtung fänd ich schon ganz gut.


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke bis das Spiel released wird kann sich sogut wie jeder die erforderliche Hardware leisten. Blizzard ist ja nicht für Grafik bekannt, sondern für gute Spielbarkeit und Perfektionismus. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Deffinitiv einer Meinung mit dir Gotar... so wie das Spiel bisher aussieht anhand der Screenshots, sieht mir das eher nach Sacred 2 aus als nach einem würdigen Nachfolger von Diablo.
Ich hab Diablo 1 damals als 10-Jähriger Junge gespielt und mir aufgrund der Atmosphäre in die Hosen geschissen. Wenn Diablo III das auch schaffen könnte, ist es mein Spiel!

So far...


----------



## Gotar (29. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Bild gefunden. dort finde ich vorallem den oberen vergleich super, also wenn sie es so hinbekommen isses schon gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (29. Juni 2008)

Grafik is besser als alles aktuelle,also ja



> so wie das Spiel bisher aussieht anhand der Screenshots, sieht mir das eher nach Sacred 2 aus als nach einem würdigen Nachfolger von Diablo.



Dann hast Du aber keine Ahnung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

hödr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> finde es irgendwie komisch das alle immer nach der Grafik fragen.
> 
> ...



/sign 
siehe Crysis... Tolle grafik, scheiß spiel, langweilig


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Jeder kann es sich in den Grafikkartentreiber Optionen so anpassen wie er möchte ^^. Auf den ersten Bildern oben ist es schon zu dunkel finde ich.

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das Sacred 2 besser aussieht als D3 und der Style von Sacred 2 besser passt?. Das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Styles. Sacred 2 sieht nach einem typischen standart 3D Spiel aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht doch langweilig aus.


----------



## Rinkon (29. Juni 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> siehe Crysis... Tolle grafik, scheiß spiel, langweilig



Crysis war ein sehr gutes Spiel,ich habe es einmal komplett durchgezockt,und fand die Missionen immer sher schön desingt,aufgrund des Nanosuits hat man auch immer mehrere Möglichkeiten,eine Situation anzugehen.
Natürlich kann die Atmo nicht mit der Achterbahnfahrt des COD 4 mithalten,aber scheiß und langweilig war garantiert nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Rinkon schrieb:


> Crysis war ein sehr gutes Spiel,ich habe es einmal komplett durchgezockt,und fand die Missionen immer sher schön desingt,aufgrund des Nanosuits hat man auch immer mehrere Möglichkeiten,eine Situation anzugehen.
> Natürlich kann die Atmo nicht mit der Achterbahnfahrt des COD 4 mithalten,aber scheiß und langweilig war garantiert nicht.


äh nein Crysis war wirklich langweilig die KI der Gegner war auf ALLEN schwierigkeitsstufen für Arsch ich bin vor einem Panzer gestanden und konnnte AFK gehn und er hat mich NICHT GETROFFEN!!!!!!!!einseinseinsdrölf
aber das nur btw


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. Juni 2008)

Es wird sicher auch genug düstere Orte geben. Grafische Abwechslung ist nicht verkehrt denke ich. Sacred 2 sieht auch hübsch aus, aber der Grafikstil ist eben sehr gewöhnlich, sprich wenn man nicht gerade ne Seraphim im Bild hat, könnte man nicht direkt sagen, dass der Screen aus Sacred 2 kommt. Das ist bei Diablo anders, finde ich.


----------



## mezo (29. Juni 2008)

die grafik ist meiner meinung nach sehr stimmig und passend, dazu ist die atmosphäre mal wieder genial. was versteht man unter einer guten grafik? eine gute grafik ist für mich nicht viele effekte und sonstiger schnickschnack, sondern eine grafik die passt und die atmospähre hervor hebt.

deswegen muss ich ganz klar sagen, dass mir die sc2/diablo3 grafik sehr gut gefällt.

mfg


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

Rinkon schrieb:


> Crysis war ein sehr gutes Spiel,ich habe es einmal komplett durchgezockt,und fand die Missionen immer sher schön desingt,aufgrund des Nanosuits hat man auch immer mehrere Möglichkeiten,eine Situation anzugehen.
> Natürlich kann die Atmo nicht mit der Achterbahnfahrt des COD 4 mithalten,aber scheiß und langweilig war garantiert nicht.



Ich bezweifle das Crysis gut ist... Nano Suite ist zwar ne nette sache aber an vielen stellen einfach zu Overpowered wie zb:
Kampf, bist fast tod, unsichtbar , schnell verstecken, hochheilen lassen wieder angreifen... 
Und Crysis hat sich nicht allzu gut verkauft wie der Vorgänger Far Cry und COD 4 war wirklich endgeil in seiner atmosphäre , aber egal passt net zu Topic nur so nebenbeimal^^


----------



## attake (29. Juni 2008)

ich finde die grafik is zweckmäßig und mehr als ausreichend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man sich das gameplay video http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/media/ ( das in der mitte mit 800mb ) ansieht dan sieht das doch ziemlich nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und auf 1920x1200 und n paar bildoptimierungssachen sieht es sicherlich noch wesentlich besser aus ^^

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## Migeira (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke es mal so, D2 war ein eindeutig gutes spiel (bis dahin das beste im Gerne) und mit D3 werden sie denke ich den gleich erfolg erziehlen!
Zu meinem teil muss en game net mit high grafik sein um Gut oder Geil zu sein die Story ist doch wichtig das Fesselt einen an das spiel!Und nicht das Schöne aussehn^^
Und Die D2 Grafik ist Kult und ich denke mal ganz einfach die battle chest (falls eine raus kommt) wird wieder von der PCAction die burteilung : Achtung macht süchtig tragen!= Sehr gutes spiel^^
p.s.: habe seit gestern wieder angefangen d2 zuzocken und meinen raid termin verspielt^^
MFG


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich als passionierter Zeichner und Maler finde den style begeisternd. Das hat wirklich etwas von einem gemälde und ist auch in der spielewelt was neues.
Das kann man, finde ich, erstmal nur als sehr positiv bewerten. 

Aber als begeisterter Diablospieler mache ich mir selbstverständlich auch so meine Gedanken. 
Die optische wirkung von Diablo wurde durch die atmosphärische stimmung, die widerrum durch die emotionalität und das gedankliche zusammenspiel der hersteller von diablo und diablo II kam, geprägt. 
Also war ich voller hoffnung, als Diablo III angekündigt wurde, daß ich da sofort : "David Brevik oder besser Flagship Studios wieder bei Blizzard..." lesen darf.
Dass dem nicht so ist - ist jetzt erstmal bedenklich aus meiner sicht.

Und da ist wohl wahrlich das letzte, was mir sorgen im bezug auf ein Meilensteinspiel wie dieses macht die neue optische Aufmachung:

Sie könnten Mf für überflüssig halten und die erste geniale idee unterschätzen und aus dem spiel nehmen - nicht diablo!
Den Handel, wie in wow, über gold organisieren und den tauschhandel verdrängen - nicht diablo!
Uniques könnten nicht golden sein - katastrophe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 

...und noch eine reihe weiterer Dinge von eingeführten, kleinen genialtitäten, die dieses spiel so abgehoben haben von allem anderen könnten verloren gehen.
(nicht zuletzt aus dem grund, dass wow schon vieles adaptiert hat)

Das ist eine schwierige sache, eine fortsetzung von einem spiel, das einen so hohen maßstab gesetzt hat mit einem team zumachen, daß nicht durch die Urväter unterstützt wird - und der spirit von Diablo basiert sicher nicht auf der graphischen erscheinung!


----------



## N1ck (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab Titan Quest und die Grafik ist bei D3 auf jedenfall besser und Engine auch. 3Ghz ist schon pflich und 1Gb Ram denk ich locker auch mal um auf vollen details zu spielen. Grafikkarte so mitlere Oberklasse sollte genpügen


----------



## Undeadbringer (29. Juni 2008)

hmm also nur bei sehr wenigen Antworten is das drin was mich interesiert, deswegen denk ich sollte ich meine Frage mal etwas anders formulieren.
Was ich wissen möchte ist, was ihr denkt was für ne Leistung man aufbringen muss um das game normal zu spielen, weil ich mir so gedanken mach das es bei mir warscheinlich nicht funktionieren wird, da mein pc schon recht alt ist.  
...(kann Bioshock und CoD4 noch auf lowster grafik spielen)


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

ich sags mal so
mit crysis kannst du sie ned vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chainsawKiller (29. Juni 2008)

Undeadbringer schrieb:


> hmm also nur bei sehr wenigen Antworten is das drin was mich interesiert, deswegen denk ich sollte ich meine Frage mal etwas anders formulieren.
> Was ich wissen möchte ist, was ihr denkt was für ne Leistung man aufbringen muss um das game normal zu spielen, weil ich mir so gedanken mach das es bei mir warscheinlich nicht funktionieren wird, da mein pc schon recht alt ist.
> ...(kann Bioshock und CoD4 noch auf lowster grafik spielen)


also ich denk mal es bleibt auf jeden fall unter CoD4 und Bioshock, 
Ich glaub diese art von Spiel braucht einfach nicht so viel,
ich kenn jetzt auch kein Strategiespiel das zZ mehr ressourcen braucht wie ein shooter...


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Juni 2008)

ALso in meinen Augen hinkt der Vergleich mit Titan Quest, da TQ gut aussah (und immer noch gut auissieht). und D3 jetzt schon veraltet ausschaut.

Wenn die Anforderungen für D3 höher sind als für TQ, frag ich mich, warum. Naja, vielleicht sind die Screens ja auch nur mit niedriger Qualität gemacht. Ich fand die ersten Screens jedenfalls enttäuschend (das Video auch). Und wenn die mit der Entwicklung wieder so arg lang brauchen wird es ein technischer Reinfall wie D2 (Stichwort Auflösung).


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

@Sugandhalaya

Wie sollte D3 denn deiner Meinung nach aussehen?. Nenne ein aktuelles Produkt das deinen technischen Ansprüchen genügt. Das mit TQ stimmt leider nicht ganz muss ich sagen. Du musst ein Produkt nennen um deiner Aussage Gewicht zu geben.

Viele sagen, ach das sieht ja wie WOW, SC2 aus. D3 hat reingarnix mit den beiden Spielen gemein. Alleine schon wegen den dunklen Farben. WOW und SC2 sehen comicmäßig aus das stimmt, aber D3 ist was komplett anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man WoW sieht echt scheisse aus ^^. So lang ists her.


----------



## Browler (29. Juni 2008)

Kann dazu nur sagen Leute es ist er anouncet worden.
D.h. es kann noch sehr viel passieren was grafik angeht, das war warscheinlich leistung fressen wird ist die Pysik in kombination mit gegnermassen (Diablo ohne gegner massen ist kein Diablo).

Und biss es rauskommt wir die Hardware auch nochmal weiter sein und die momentan High systems erschinglich.

Blizz hat sich noch nie den weg mit übertirebener Grafik versaut sie machen alle ihre Spiele so vielen leuten zugänglich wie Möglich!
Das ist bis jetzt immer eins ihrer geschefts modele gewesen und das wird auch so bleiben wie ich Blizz einschätze.

Ich freu mich schon Riesig auf D3!

Greetz Browler


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. Juni 2008)

Undeadbringer schrieb:


> hmm also nur bei sehr wenigen Antworten is das drin was mich interesiert, deswegen denk ich sollte ich meine Frage mal etwas anders formulieren.
> Was ich wissen möchte ist, was ihr denkt was für ne Leistung man aufbringen muss um das game normal zu spielen, weil ich mir so gedanken mach das es bei mir warscheinlich nicht funktionieren wird, da mein pc schon recht alt ist.
> ...(kann Bioshock und CoD4 noch auf lowster grafik spielen)



Wenns genauso überzogen programmiert ist wie D2 seinerzeit, brauchst du vermutlich einen Achtkern-Prozessor und 16GB Ram, wenns nur soviel Hardware frisst wies grafisch aussieht, wirst du mit einem heutigen Rechner, der nicht älter als ein Jahr ist vermutlich hinkommen.


----------



## Das Vio (29. Juni 2008)

MH also Diablo und Diablo 2 hatten für ihre Zeit schon recht Hochwertige Grafik. Wobei man klar sagen muss, der dialog unter gamern war noch anders. Man sprach nicht wirklich um die Grafik, damals hat man die game noch gezockt weil sie so unglaublich genial zu spielen waren. Das war auch der Dialog, wo bist du, was hälst du davon und wie denkstz du wird es weiter gehen. Mir wärs selbst im wow look recht. Solange Blizzard es schaft mti dem Gameplay  und der Story wieder so eine unglaubliche Atmo zu entlwickeln.


----------



## Makata (30. Juni 2008)

Also der Stil von Diablo 3 ist einfach genial.Sieht richtig gut aus.

Für mich ist Grafik bei einem Spiel eines der unwichtigsten Dinge.
Wenn das Spiel keinen Spaß macht, reißen es die 5 Minuten "Boah schaut das nett aus... Gute Grafik.." auch nicht raus.
Leider wird von manchen Firmen zuviel in die Grafik investiert.
Im Vorfeld heißt es dann immer, boah geile Grafik hat das Game, das muss genial werden.
Meist ist es jedoch anderst, wenn zu viel Resourcen in die Engine/Shader etc. gesteckt werden, dann muss halt wo anderst zurückgesteckt werden
-> Gameplay & Story
Und genau die 2 Punkte sind die wichtigsten Punkte in einem Spiel!
Blizzard hat bisher immer alles richtig gemacht, haben sich nie von "Die Grafik ist aber nicht so prall" Heulern von Ihrem Kurs abbringen lassen.
Sie haben immer ihren eigenen und passenden Stil gehabt.


----------



## Rigi (30. Juni 2008)

Ich persönlich glaub ja nicht, dass der Leistungsanspruch der Rechner höher sein wird wie bei WoW. 

1. WoW ist Rundum voll 3D. Man kann sogar Egoperspektive spielen.
2. Wenn in einem Raid alle auf den Boss einhämmern und der dann auch noch adds hat zum bomben wird auch schon viel abverlangt und die fps gehen hoch. Bei diablo hat man zwar standart 20er Mobgruppen, aber ich hab nur 1-8 Leute die drauflosbashen.
3. Blizzard hat bisher bei jedem Spiel die Anforderungen niedrig gehalten und nicht so gnadenlos überzogen wie AoC z.b. Sie wollen, dass viele Leute das Spiel spielen. Alleine schon deswegen, weil es höchstwahrscheinlich kein Abo geben wird. D.h. eine einmalige Einnahme pro Spieler.

Just my 0,02€


----------



## Gulwar (30. Juni 2008)

Für die perfekte Grafik gibts ja das RL.
Mich überzeugt durchaus, was ich bisher von D3 gesehen habe.
Und ein Teil des Erfolgsgeheimnisses von Blizz Spielen liegt auch darin, das man eben nicht den Super-Highend-PC braucht um entspannt und flüssig zu zocken. Nix gegen die Power-Gamer, aber damit alleine könnte Blizz net so erfogreich sein


----------



## Spittykovski (30. Juni 2008)

Mir ging es so das als ich die ersten screenshots gesehn hatte ich mir gedacht habe "oooookkkkeeee naja sieht ja nicht soooo pralle aus, aber darauf soll nicht ankommen".

Aber screenshots sagen mal wieder überhaupt wenig aus und als ich das gameplay video gesehen hab stand mir erstmal der mund offen. bewegte bilder bringen erst die qualität richtig tüber und was auffällt ist die enorme detailverliebtheit wo ich sage: das ist gute grafik.


----------



## Crow2k (30. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Grafik is besser als alles aktuelle,also ja
> 
> 
> 
> Dann hast Du aber keine Ahnung.


 

jo


----------



## Inquisition (30. Juni 2008)

http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.p...p;titleid=11604


Dann schaut da mal nach, kann also noch eine weile dauern. die ganzen post fragen nach grafik usw. hat sich wohl nun erstmal erledigt.





"Bekannte der fünf spielbaren Charakterklassen sind der Barbar sowie eine Art Hexer. Soll laut Schätzungen der Presse Ende 2010, wahrscheinlich jedoch eher Mitte 2011 erscheinen.


----------



## Inquisition (30. Juni 2008)

Undeadbringer schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich jetzt so einiges von D3 gesehen hab stehlt sich mir die Frage wie ihr die Grafik von D3 so einschätzen würded, verglichen mit anderen Spielen.
> Bei mir ist nämlich das Problem, dass mein Pc nicht mehr der neuste ist und ich mir warscheinlich sonst nen neuen kaufen müsste wenn die Grafik und alles zu gut ist.
> Deswegen meine Frage mit welchen Spielen würded ihr es vergleichen oder ist es höher als so ziemlich alles was es bis her gibt?


----------



## Rinkon (30. Juni 2008)

Inquisition schrieb:


> http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.p...p;titleid=11604
> 
> 
> Dann schaut da mal nach, kann also noch eine weile dauern. die ganzen post fragen nach grafik usw. hat sich wohl nun erstmal erledigt.
> ...



Schön....
Wieso sollte ich das glauben? Ist auch nur eine Schätzung,und die nichtmal besonders gut. 

Ich finde die Grafik von D3 jetzt auch nicht sooo besonders,aber wenn der Rest stimmt,und es flüssig läuft,spiel ich es auch.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin leider auch Grafikfetischist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wer den Stil von D3 nicht gut findet hat in diesem Bereich eigendlich keine Ahnung ^^.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

@Topic
Ich denke schon das D3 ne gute Grafik haben wird. Schließlich wirds auch kein MMORPG wie WoW z.B. 

Da geht was, denke ich.


----------



## DieSchachtel (3. Juli 2008)

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen die Grafik???

Meint ihr das die Formel so aussieht?

Super Grafik = Mega geiles Game

Schlechte Grafik = Scheiss Game

Ich find das absolut nicht gerechtfertigt ein Spiel nur wegen seiner Grafik zu beurteilen. Das beste beispiel ist "jagged alliance 2". Das Game hatte die Pixel Kack Grafik schlecht hin aber das Spielprinzip war sowas von Genial das dort einem die Grafik egal war, genauso wie bei D1 und D2. Grafik ist nicht alles und wenn das Gameplay stimmt interessiert mich die Grafik rein garnicht mehr.

Zum Thema von D3 screens: 
An einigen Ecken und Enden sieht das neue DiabloIII etwas "bunter" aus als die Vorgänger, das stimmt. Aber evt. ist es eben das Gebiet "Leoric Highlands" das eben etwas Farbenfreundlicher aussieht, man bedenke auch das es 20 Jahre nach Diablo2 spielt und die Welt sich auch vom Design und Aufbau her ändern könnte.
Wer mal im Gameplay Trailer mal genau hinsieht und zwar als der Hexendoktor und der barbar an der Brücke stehen und dann kurz stehen bleiben, fängt es an zu Regenen...in diesem kleinen Moment als der Regen kommt, verdunkelt sich Automatisch das Bild und siehe da....Das Uralte geniale Diablo feeling kommt dort gerade auf. Mich hat dieser Moment so umgehauen das ich es einfach nicht beschreiben konnte. 
Mich stört es allerdings teilweise auch das es Bunter aussieht aber das wird sich noch ändern.
Alles was wir bisher an bewegten Bildern gesehen haben ist wahrscheinlich nichts weiter als eine schon vor Jahren vorbereitete Präsentation die mitlerweise reingarnichts mehr mit dem Final Produkt zu tun haben wird.
Man muss auch anmerken das Blizzard einer der wenigen Firmen ist die ihre Spiele der Community halbwegs anpassen, auch wenn es länger dauert und als Spieler einige Kompromisse eingehen muss. Dennoch kommuniziert Blizzard mit der Fangemeinde und das tut bestenfalls keine andere Entwicklungsfirma.
Also einfach mal abwarten, ich denke das meiste was wir gesehen haben wird nicht in der Finalen Version enthalten sein, Blizzard macht das geschickt, sie stellen irgenteine "Alte" Version als Präsentationsobjekt auf der WWI vor, um dann später zu sehen wie es die Leute finden, also eine art Feedback. Daraus resultieren sich die Entwickler ihr Urteil und passen das Spiel dementsprechend an, so wie es die Com. eigentlich haben will. 

Das ist das Geniale an Blizzard, das Spiel ist der größte Ruf-Faktor für die Firma, und alle wissen im Hause Blizzard das mit diesem Titel alles auf dem Spiel steht und von dem her muss Blizzard natürlich reagieren um ihren Ruf als einer der besten Videospiel-Entwickler aufrecht zu erhalten.
Also macht euch mal kene sorgen hier...

mfg


----------



## Nelia (3. Juli 2008)

Interessant ^^. Hier wieder eine neue Vorstellung einiger Spieler. Man will mehr Struktur in den Texturen haben. Meiner Meinung nach verfälscht es den angestrebten Stil ungemein und sieht so eher nach einem unschönen Mix aus. Was denkt ihr?.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (3. Juli 2008)

Ich find DIII hat eine gute Grafik und wenn ich megaaaaa gute Grafik will kann ich ja nach draussen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (3. Juli 2008)

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel wie Blizzard gekonnt diffuses Licht einsetzt um eine wundervolle Atmosphäre aufzubauen. Diese grüne unheimliche Beleuchtung in dem Dungeon passt perfekt. Ich weiß ich nerve aber ich liebe es Bilder zu analysieren ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (4. Juli 2008)

nun ich persönlich finde sie passend für Diablo. Wie ichs wohl schon tausende male gesagt, gepostet und vorallem vor anderen leuten hingebrüllt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du bei Diablo 3 ne grafik wie in Crysis reinhaust, können es vllt 10% aller leute die sich dafür interessieren spielen können. und vorallem bei dem ganzen hack&slay wäre es dann eher ein pc killer.

Was wäre ein Diablo ohne 300+ FPS DD (ich weiss, dass menschliche auge kann eh nich mehr wie 25fps wahrnehmen aber sone dicke zahl hat doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


mfg


----------



## Nachtmeistee (4. Juli 2008)

Ja logischerweis ehat der Spielspass vorrang vor der Grafik. Warum würden sonst so viele das grottenschlecht aussehende Counter-Strike 1.6 spielen?
Andererseits kann man sagen, hätte ich mir nun den neusten Rechner gekauft möchte ich diesen ja wohl auch ausnutzen können. Also sollte es eine gute Balance zwischen low und Highgrafik geben, ähnlich wie bei WOW, das für gute Rechner ganz nette Effekte mit sich bringt aber auch für low-systeme noch angenehm zu spielen ist. Von Herr der Ringe Online könnte ich das z.B. jetzt nicht behaupten. Low grottenschlecht, Spielspass futsch.

Aber natürlich wäre ich mit meinem Mittelklasse System sehr glücklich, wenn ich Diablo 3 dann nicht shcon auf Minimumeinstellungen spielen müsste.
Die Grafik aus dem Trailer habe ich jetzt weniger beachtet. Die Physikengine und die Effekte waren genug überzeugend um sagen zu können, dass dieses Spiel unbedingt in meine Sammlung muss.

Hoffen wir auf ein gutes Ergebnis.

Ich binf roh gibt es noch eine Spielefirma, die nicht den heutigen Standards anknüpft. Alle anderen Firmen, die nicht mehr auf grafik setzen entwickeln inzwischen mehrheitlich für die Konsole, weil diese Systemunabhängig ist.


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

Atmosphäre entsteht vor allem im Kopf. Sicher, Grafik, Musik, Farbe, Licht und Schatten, Detailfülle, all das trägt seinen Teil dazu bei, aber keiner der Komponenten sollte dominierend sein.
Vielleicht fällt es mir als P&Pler bzw. Larpie leichter mich in die Grafik des Spiels zu versenken und meine eigene Vorstellung zu entwickeln und wirken zu lassen. 
Die Grafik alleine reißt kein Spiel heraus. Gut das Blizzard seinen eigenen Weg geht, und das konsequent. Und wenn das Spiel erscheint sind die meisten Debatten eh hinfällig. Da steht dann so mancher an der Ladentheke, mit Hut und Sonnenbrille, dickem Mantel mitten im Sommer um bloß net erkannt zu werden und flüstert dem völlig entnervten Verkäufer zu: Stay a While, and listen, and rück endlich this endgeile Game Diablo 3 raus."


----------



## Lindi (4. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Wenn einem der Style nicht gefällt hat das garnix aber rein garnix mit schlechter Grafik zutun. Diablo 3 sieht extrem gut aus. Sehr detailreich und das ist noch lange nicht alles. Wenn ihr einem Spiel schlechte Grafik vorwerfen wollt dann ist das WOW auf Grund seiner extrem polygonarmen Engine. Das ist schlechte Grafik.




Wenn WoW eine detailreichere Grafik verwenden würde...würde jeder rumjammern das n 25er+ raid selbst bei highend systemen ruckelt....

zu D3:

Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Spiel ein welches in dieser Kameraführung auch nur annähernd an die Grafik rankommt...(Titan Quest is doch schon arg angestaubt..)
Aber eigentlich is der Grafikstil von Blizzard fast zeitlos...mich stört heute noch ned mal die bei Starcraft.


----------



## Nelia (4. Juli 2008)

Was versteht ihr unter High-End Grafik?. Man kann nicht komplett unterschiedliche Stile vergleichen. Was in ein Spiel reinpasst und was nicht hängt immer vom verwendeten Stil ab. Erzählt doch einfach mal was euch nicht gefällt und was noch hätte dazukommen solln ^^. Ihr müsst doch eine Vorstellung haben x). Aber überlegt vorher ganz genau ob es passt hehe. Nur weil es nicht wie Crysis aussieht ist es keine High-End Grafik. Kann es auch nicht weil es ein komplett anderer Stil ist. Ich sollte mich bei Blizzard bewerben.


----------



## Nachtmeistee (4. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Interessant ^^. Hier wieder eine neue Vorstellung einiger Spieler. Man will mehr Struktur in den Texturen haben. Meiner Meinung nach verfälscht es den angestrebten Stil ungemein und sieht so eher nach einem unschönen Mix aus. Was denkt ihr?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALso die texturen links sehen wie bei WOW aus. Rechts zwar teilweise auch noch so ziemlich stil gleich, aber naja, das ist im Grunde genommen der genau gleiche Unterschied wie wenn man WOW von Low auf High stellt.


----------



## Hunsorr (4. Juli 2008)

Die Grafik ist klasse, der Stil ebenso. Jeder der was andere behauptet gehört gelyncht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (4. Juli 2008)

Dem Spiel nützt "gute Grafik" nicht, wenn das Gameplay nicht stimmig ist.
Das einzige wo es nützt, ist dann beim PC Games-Rating. Glaube die Leute dort bewerten nur Grafik und keine Story/Gameplay-Elemente. ;-)


----------



## Nelia (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.somethingawful.com/d/news/diabl...te-internet.php
http://blizzardguru.com/2008/07/dear-blizz...-art-direction/


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (5. Juli 2008)

ich finde die grafik gut gelungen
reicht vollkommen aus
in dungeons schön düster und gute lichteffekte
die fähigkeiten beim barbaren sahen auch shcon gut aus
ich denke die zauber sehen dann auch super aus
und wenn man dann noch gut die items alle erkennt
und die schön leuchten und funkeln dann is es doch schon fast perfekt
nur die außen levels sollten doch etwas dunkler werden 
aber naja man kann ja von den einen außenlevel die sie gezeigt haben net auf das gesamte spiel schließen


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub bei Diablo gehts weniger um die Graphik... mehr um das Feeling

Edit: Die Grphik is trotdem hammer^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Diablo gehts weniger um die Graphik... mehr um das Feeling
> 
> Edit: Die Grphik is trotdem hammer^^


er hats verstanden


----------



## Nelia (17. Juli 2008)

Einer der ehemaliegen Entwickler von D2 sagt dazu:

http://www.diii.net/articles/673865/the-d2...s-on-d3-part-ii


----------



## Sinixus (17. Juli 2008)

Absolut ideal für DiabloIII. Die Verbesserungen gegenüber DiabloII kann man klar erkennen und man hat es nicht zu kitschig gemacht. Was Diablo ausmacht ist die Stimmung die und wie man auf den diversen Screens sehen kann dürfte da was großartiges auf uns warten. 
Was mir persönlich am Besten gefällt ist, dass Blizz keine Experimente mit der grafik gemacht hat oder versucht hat DiabloIII in die dritte Dimension zu versetzen.

Grafik ist nicht alles was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht.


----------



## attake (17. Juli 2008)

jo ich find bliz hat die grafik super getroffen   optimal für nen würdigen D2 nachfolger ...

das wichtigeste ist aber dass das gameplay und der langzeitspass passt ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Juli 2008)

Ich finde, man sieht zu viel WoW. :[
Man achte mal auf die Tische, z.B.
Sieht mir zu comichaft aus, ich hoffe, sie ändern das noch mehr in die realistisch-düstere Richtung.
Und Regenbögen müssen in Sanktuario nun echt nicht sein, da möchte ich lieber durch Gewitter und Schneestürme laufen, statt die Vögel zwitschern zu hören.


----------



## Nelia (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Regenbogen dient als Stilmittel und baut zusätzlich Atmosphäre auf. Ein Funken Hoffnung in einer vom Bösen belagerten Welt. Der Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse. Es ist schwer sich in die Gedanken von Blizzard reinzuversetzen aber der Regenbogen passt sehr gut in die düstere, beklemmende Welt. Vielleicht muss man sich in dem Bereich Design auskennen damit man das alles kapiert ^^. Blizzard macht das richtig, wirklich.

Zum Thema Tische etc.

Wenn es zum restlichen Stil passt ist da nichts gegen einzuwenden und das tut es also wo ist das Problem x). Können die Tische denn anders aussehen?.

Also ich persöhnlich hoffe das Blizzard sich in ihre Arbeit nicht reinreden lässt und so weiter macht. Das zum Thema Regenbogen ^^.


----------



## Nadaria (18. Juli 2008)

Ich hab wahnsinnig gern Diablo gespielt und habs auch noch vor 2 Jahren gespielt wo die Grafik schon längst veraltet war.

Es kommt bei Diablo halt nicht auf die Grafik an obwohl ich mir natürlich was besseres als D2 nun wünsche. Das ist ja aber mehr als gegeben daher stellt mich die Grafik 100% zufrieden.
Wichtig ist das wieder die Action das Itemhunting und die Charentwicklung stimmt. Das was bei Hellgate total daneben ging war das Diablo gewisse level Stufen hatte wo sich der Char grundlegend verändert hatte (level 30 skills z.b.). Das heißt man hat beim leveln auch immer ein Ziel gehabt und sich riesig gefreut sobald man an speziellen skills drann war und pushen konnte. 
Mit 99 ging dann das Itemhunting los und die boss mf runs.

Wenn uns das alles wieder erwartet, überarbeitet mit augenfreundlicher grafik, wird d3 ein absoluter pflichtkauf für mich.


----------



## DieSchachtel (18. Juli 2008)

Nachtmeistee schrieb:


> ALso die texturen links sehen wie bei WOW aus. Rechts zwar teilweise auch noch so ziemlich stil gleich, aber naja, das ist im Grunde genommen der genau gleiche Unterschied wie wenn man WOW von Low auf High stellt.



Nun ja..wenn ich mir dieses "how it should like" bild ansehe bin ich dennoch der Meinung das diese veränderte Textur stark an dem Style von Diablo2 drann is. Auch wenns in der Final Version nicht so aussehen sollte, ises mir egal. 

Mein leben für Blizzard. Meine Seele für Diablo.


mfg


----------



## RavenMadow (18. Juli 2008)

ich finde solange es ein höhere auflösung als 800x600 bietet ist das was blizz bisher gezeigt hatte (gerade die gameplay trailer) genau richtig und das es in ausen arealen heller is als in nen dungeon sollte auch jedem klar sein das gleich gilt naturlich auch für tag und nacht unterschiede die es (da bin ich mir 1000%ig sicher) auf jedenfall geben wird.

Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern das tag und nacht unterschiede in einem der trailer gezeigt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Juli 2008)

Also am anfang war ich mir da nicht so sicher meinche sachen sahen mehr gemald aus aber generell ganz gut die Grafik


----------



## -Agrippa- (20. Juli 2008)

ich find die Grafik von D3 eigentlich sehr gut aber bisschen weniger farbe wäre besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

